# air in crop



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

how do you go about massaging air out of a crop? the baby seems to have a lot in it's crop.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just gently massage from the bottom up. Not a lot of pressure.. just moving it around you will see a difference.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Pix would help to see what is going on...


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

i cant get a good enough picture to show the air bubble.


----------

